# Rear Glass virtual wiper!



## Dieseljuice

Hi - Given the TT has no rear wiper what do you suggest?

I've used Rain-X before in the past and whist it works a treat when new, but when it wears off it's a real pain to remove and start again with a clean window so I used it once and not since...that was over 20 years ago!

So what (if anything) does anyone suggest.

Thanks for any comments.

Kind Regards


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Don't take it out in the rain, I don't :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Sweetz

Things have moved on with Rain-X which is what most people use, either the spray version or bottle version.

There are other forms of this on the market, just do a google search and there are so many to choose from, all do the same job though!


----------



## m-a-r-k

I use Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass all round and it easily lasts 2-2.5 years years. I manage to get 2 coats on all windows and lights from 15ml bottle.
If the glass isn't new then you'll need G1 and G4 ClearVision Screen Kit - the G4 to clean the glass first before treating with G1.


----------



## Dieseljuice

Thanks - Sounds good - will google and try some.

Cheers


----------



## IC_HOTT

i got some of this a couple of weeks ago and its as good as anything ive tried

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/stoner-invi ... wgodrikNmQ

it really seems to be 'good enough' :wink:


----------



## Delta4

For a rear window rain x is good enough, there is no airflow to help keep the window clear regardless of what product is applied.


----------



## rw5340

I use rainx and the aerodynamics seems to clear the window fine. Just reapply couple of times a year

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## darylbenfield

Gtechniq Exo, Gtechniq glass sealant etc etc work well.


----------



## pewpew

I use Glaco Rain Repellent by FUSSO99, applied last year and still going strong. Recommended.
http://nipponshine.com/shop/windscreen-and-wing-mirror/ultra-glaco-rain-repellent-70ml/

Preparation is the key, Larry from AMMONYC on youtube changed my life on car glass cleaning.





As there is no wiper to physically damage the coating, it lasts and lasts. 
Good luck


----------



## Dieseljuice

Thanks for the posts.

Bought some Stoner Invisible Glass after watching the video though I think I will stick to muscle effort for cleaning though.

I've got a bottle of Rain-x - about 22 years old - do you think it will be ok to use or should I ditch it?

I know for the windscreen, the last time I used it, after the windscreen wipers rubbed off their bit I found it a real pain to remove altogether to do it again. Next time I just cleaned the screen and never used it since. 
I guess for the rear with no wiper maybe it will be ok to use something like Rain-x?

Maybe Stoner will clean off Rain-x (or other stuff) quite easily so it's not an issue when I need to do it again?


----------



## Delta4

Bin it and buy a fresh bottle.


----------



## m-a-r-k

Dieseljuice said:


> I know for the windscreen, the last time I used it, after the windscreen wipers rubbed off their bit I found it a real pain to remove altogether to do it again. Next time I just cleaned the screen and never used it since.
> I guess for the rear with no wiper maybe it will be ok to use something like Rain-x?


That's why I stopped using it and went over to Gtechniq G1. Rain-X on the windscreen wore off after a few weeks. G1 lasts for 2+ years.


----------



## Dieseljuice

Thanks...I agree bin old Rain-x Dunno why I asked really :?

G1 it is then! 8)


----------



## Sweetz

22 years! Keep it, it'll be worth a few quid as an antique!


----------

